
Show HN: Tad – A Desktop App for Viewing and Analyzing Tabular Data (CSV Files) - antonycourtney
http://tadviewer.com
======
vfaronov
I’m sure this can all be done in Excel... except I don’t know how, and will
sooner reach for Python when faced with a task like this.

Definitely will have a look when a Linux version is available.

------
jacobmischka
Looks pretty neat! Any plans for Windows or Linux releases?

~~~
antonycourtney
Thanks! Will definitely aim for Windows and Linux builds in the near future.
The app itself is built in ES6 on Electron and has virtually no OS-specific
dependencies, so I don't anticipate any difficulty. Also: If any enterprising
hacker that uses Windows or Linux as their primary platform wants to volunteer
to try building Tad on their platform, please get in touch -- I'd be delighted
to have the help.

------
wingerlang
If you press CMD+SHIFT+4 then SPACE you can take a nicer screenshot. Looks
kinda ugly as it is now.

~~~
antonycourtney
Thanks for pointing this out! Was due to some unfortunate scaling happening
because the image was just _slightly_ bigger than the CSS for the page would
accomodate; now fixed.

------
djkeogan
Just in time for extracting useful data from downloaded CSV files for tax
returns!

------
romanovcode
You should add [MacOS] in the title.

~~~
antonycourtney
Tough crowd! Code is not OS-dependent in any way; I just haven't tested or pre
packaged binaries for these other platforms yet. Anyway, sources all on
github; I would welcome your PR for other platform builds.

~~~
romanovcode
Oh, it's an Electron app. I thought that it's built with Swift.

